
Serialized Mystery: The Strange Case of the New Golden Gate - nanomonkey
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/06/07/serial-the-strange-case-of-the-new-golden-gate-chapter-1/
======
nanomonkey
Links to the whole series can be found at Robin Sloan's personal website:

[https://www.robinsloan.com/notes/newspaper-
serial/](https://www.robinsloan.com/notes/newspaper-serial/)

